# 2000 pt tau army VS. 2000 pt Space marine / Dark angels



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

In the following codex me and my friends are going to have a 2 a side, 2000 point battle. Me and my friend will be fielding Tau we have 6 Fire warriors, 6 piranhas, 3 hammer heads, 4 battle suits, 2 devilfishes, 6 stealth suits, and about 18 drones at our disposale. Our oponets do have "the raven wing" with azriel (master of the raven wing, not sure on spelling), "the death wing" and marneus calgar to use and tend to use drop pods:angry:. Any and all tactics needed, preferably within points and model limits.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Its Sammael who is master of the ravenwing and he is very dangerous as you cant hide from him, and killing him is bloody hard (I should know I love using him:laugh
just a piece of advice don't let yourselves get blocked into a tight group cause then you will get quickly surrounded by raven wing


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yeah

i play dark eldar so surrounding the tau is easy when i play

3 hammerheads is pretty good and should cause massive damage

but the drop pods will be a pain in the ass

spread your army out a bit (but not too much) so you can use the guns range without uoo much return fire (i hate the 30" range)


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Also try to keep those hammer heads well away from bikes as he will be sporting a teleport homer and possibly melta guns which will quickly get your rear armor if they get within 12 inches of them, but don't waste hammer head shots at them they go down better with fire warrior massed fire (cause if they move very var they get a invulnerable save)


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

protect your hammerheads. use their submunitions to destroy deep striking squads and shield with your fire warriors. is that correct that you only have 6 fire warriors? if you have shield drones, USE them. massed fire warriors are very useful for defense, if the drop pods drop within twelve inches of one of your squads, rapid fire from fire warriors should weaken the squad sufficiently. DO not let the bikes hit your lines, you'll spend too much time destroying them and by then the rest of the DA will be on you. good luck


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

I am assuming that he means 6 fire warrior squads not just six models, I am right to assume this aren't I?


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

yes you are im sorry we have 6 squads of 10 men and 2 drones but not sure bout fielding drones with them becoz it is a loot game which i forgot to mension


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

im sorry for being retarded. 6 fire warriors...<mutter>...


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

It was my bad, but can anyone think of more tactics not involing hammer heads
devil fishes, FOF?


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Use the JSJ ability of your Crisis suits to harass the enemy and make full use of stealth suits ability to limit the range in which they can see you them (keep just beyond the average roll's range to maximize the effect) also send some expendable units after his bikes and lock them in combat so that he cant get his teleport homers too close to the main body of your troops then as his reserves roll in they can't rely on the teleport homers to get them where they want to be.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think they know about these teleport homers.... I don't even know what they are please elaborate.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

They allow a deepstriking unit (i.e. Terminators) to deploy within a certain distance of any model carrying a Teleport Homer, providing that model was in play at the start of the turn.

Giving the leaders of the Fire Warrior teams Bonding Knifes upgrades will help your guys stay in the fight and stay useful for longer.

Focus your fire on one target at a time, if it's feasable, and eliminate it before moving on to other targets. Choose your targets carefully, kill any threats to the core of your army first (i.e. Anti-Tank / Close Combat) before mopping up the rest.

Your deployment will be one of the most important things to get right; with your lower strategy rating you'll probably not have your pick of deployment zone. Take a minute to think before putting anything down. Try to place your units where they have good lines of sight, can cover other squads, screen your vehicles or will force your opponent to react (Pirhana's on the flanks, etc).


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

he'll probably deathwing assault his termies on the first turn, using the bikes homers. this would actually be good for you, it would give you time to shoot the hell out of them. if he doesnt do this, the termies will be coming in closer to your lines, so as bishop 5 said concentrate fire on the biggest threat.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

yeah but you don't want 3-4 storm bolters and a heavy flamer or assault cannon within 12 inches or less of your line when he gets to shoot first (on the turn that he deep strikes)


----------



## bobgernut (Feb 6, 2008)

they are assault and prob will be with a chaplin -.- but we do have 4 battle suits one will be Shas'o and 8 rapid fire plasma rifles are more then ample to destroy them. we played a game today and i destroyed his bikers his deep stirkes scattered took out 1 and then plasma rifles and gruling asault finished the veteran and chaplin (i can't beleive it seek and destroy, drawed it, so much combat!


----------

